

Security Flaw in common keycard locks exploited in hotel room break ins - ghshephard
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/11/26/security-flaw-in-common-keycard-locks-exploited-in-string-of-hotel-room-break-ins/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/11/26/security-flaw-in-common-keycard-locks-exploited-in-string-of-hotel-room-break-ins/
======
ghshephard
I'm impressed, crime victim Janet Wolf believes in full disclosure, even after
she was victim of exploit.

"As for Janet Wolf, an actual victim of the Houston hotel thefts, she blames
the Hyatt, not Onity. “If they’re vulnerable to these hackers and they knew
this was a problem, to me that’s their fault,” she says.

And would she rather that Onity’s security flaw had never been publicized in
the first place?

“No,” she says. “It should be made public so that the hotels can fix it. If
people are vulnerable and there’s a fix out there, they need to know.”"

